# MY GOODBYE THREAD (EXPOSING A FAGGOT NIGGER)



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 22, 2020)

Bye, fuck this. No more Eva shit here. 

*this guy, sent me details of my adresss getting more specific and specific by every message. I never revealed where I live once in this forum, only said I dont live in the US. To my PMs I only told someone my country. This cant be done with an IP grabber as I have had someone used it on me and told them to tell me every details they can get and they never get ur full address. 
*


Spoiler






















*




This nigger knows im 14 and he still does this shit. Some guy told me he is in a discord group where they doxx ppl.*


*well I told this to a group PM as I was worried as fuck (I mean im 14 and this faggot does this) and @brbbrah told him and @TheCopefulCurry revealed it and told it to me.




well now that he knows I exposed him to them why not expose to everyone?*

@her @Kingkellz @Gargantuan @Alexanderr @Lorsss 

Please ban me. 

*my suggestion for u mods is to not ban him yet as he may expose my info and shit, maybe give him a warning. But if he does expose me to perma ban him as he takes his time trying to find the private information of me and others. As can be seen from this screenshot. *





*@CookiesAndCream dont reveal my info. If u do get banned this is only a forum. What u have is my personal info, I am 14.
Dont fucking reveal my info to anyone, I cannot do anything to u, if u do reveal it u possibly ruin my whole life as I have said jokes that may offend others (rape, murder, racism, sexism, and torture)*

and to @Latebloomer10 tnx for being a loyal bro and caring about what I will do. Dw about me if I get doxxed and shit.

I may create an alt so I can use this site in the future so ppl wont knows its me. Not sure though.


----------



## Copeful (Dec 22, 2020)

jfl chill bro


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

He’s just fucking with you


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

This is why you don’t click on links


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 22, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s just fucking with you


its my address.

I never revealed to someone something as specific as he revealed.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Copeful (Dec 22, 2020)

Proex said:


> its my address.
> 
> I never revealed to someone something as specific as he revealed.


u probably did and forgot about it


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 22, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> u probably did and forgot about it


never. Only my city.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

Mirin your doxing skills @CookiesAndCream 
Can you work for us?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

Misread it. Thought you said to dox me.


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 22, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Too late. I already told him to dox you.


that's why you're one of my bros


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Dec 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wolf in sheep's clothing on this site, trust no one


----------



## DharkDC (Dec 22, 2020)

@Collagen or rope bro, gtfih


----------



## Bitch (Dec 22, 2020)

hackers.me


----------



## dasani water (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

First of all, I'm not in a discord group where they dox people. That's a myth spread by Collagen or Rope, who I consider to be a troll.

I didn't hack you, nor am I trying to dox you, nor was I aware of the fact that it's your address at first. I didn't send any shady links either.
Ik you are 14 and you not posting Eva anymore might be a good thing.

If you want further details you can pm me.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 22, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 885294


Lol wtf are you doing


----------



## Jagged0 (Dec 22, 2020)

werty1457 said:


> Wolf in sheep's clothing on this site, trust no one


Most users on here are psychopathic virgins with bdd and other mental issues why would you trust anyone here lol


----------



## Copeful (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> First of all, I'm not in a discord group where they dox people. That's a myth spread by Collagen or Rope, who I consider to be a troll.
> 
> I didn't hack you, nor am I trying to dox you, nor was I aware of the fact that it's your address at first. I didn't send any shady links either.
> Ik you are 14 and you not posting Eva anymore might be a good thing.
> ...


_From who/How did you get the address then lmao _


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

Furthermore I'd like you to take back your homophobic statements. This is a LGBTQ+ friendly space.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 22, 2020)

But what the fuck does requesting ban achieve you retard? 

He can still leak your info whether your banned or not.

Low iq impulsive move you're just gonna request unban in a day I dunno why you would request ban.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

Proex is probably begging his parents to move somewhere else


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 22, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 885294


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 22, 2020)

Proex said:


> I may create an alt so I can use this site in the future so ppl wont knows its me. Not sure though.


You would have to surpress your urge to worship Eva Cudmore


----------



## toth77 (Dec 22, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream is one of the nicest person on psl lol


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> First of all, I'm not in a discord group where they dox people. That's a myth spread by Collagen or Rope, who I consider to be a troll.
> 
> I didn't hack you, nor am I trying to dox you, nor was I aware of the fact that it's your address at first. I didn't send any shady links either.
> Ik you are 14 and you not posting Eva anymore might be a good thing.
> ...


----------



## her (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Furthermore I'd like you to take back your homophobic statements. This is a LGBTQ+ friendly space.


It isn't though, you can be homosexual, but if you post any LGBTQ+ related content, you'll be duly punished.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

toth77 said:


> @CookiesAndCream is one of the nicest person on psl lol


Trust no one


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Acnno (Dec 22, 2020)

Cya soon


----------



## CriminalMaxxing (Dec 22, 2020)

No bro come back
Eva is so cute nooooooo


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Trust no one
> View attachment 885328


Is that your fursona?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Is that your fursona?


Nah it’s just a picture I drew that I wanted to share.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2020)

*@CookiesAndCream you utter subhuman i dare your faggot discord cuck friends to doxx me*


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *@CookiesAndCream you utter subhuman i dare your faggot discord cuck friends to doxx me*


I didn't dox anyone tho.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 22, 2020)

So looksmax.me meetup at your home


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> I didn't dox anyone tho.


yeah i didnt say you did lol, reread if you dont believe me but i was talking about your friends. LEGGO.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *@CookiesAndCream you utter subhuman i dare your faggot discord cuck friends to doxx me*


*i can doxx you you subhuman paki living in the west*


----------



## nvck_pilled (Dec 22, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> So looksmax.me meetup at your home


what would a looksmax mansion be like


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah i didnt say you did lol, reread if you dont believe me but i was talking about your friends. LEGGO.


I have no friends on discord who are involved in the doxxing of .me members afaik. Collagen or Rope is spreading that myth because I speculated that someone he posted to rate is him after I said that I don't like that he's making fun of his 5'1 "friend" and posting him on this forum.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> *i can doxx you you subhuman paki living in the west*


*i gave you a headstart by revealing these things about me yet you cant find out more about me. typical cumskin coper. *


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 22, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> what would a looksmax mansion be like


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *i gave you a headstart by revealing these things about me yet you cant find out more about me. typical cumskin coper. *


*WHY ARE YOU BARKING AGAINST A FELLOW ETHNIC LIKE ME?*


----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 22, 2020)

scary shit. That's why I never post anything hateful here or any images indicating that I do not support minorities or lgbtq+ etc


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 22, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> *WHY ARE YOU BARKING AGAINST A FELLOW ETHNIC LIKE ME?*


Weren't you white?


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 22, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Weren't you white?


im still ethnic


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 22, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> scary shit. That's why I never post anything hateful here or any images indicating that I do not support minorities or lgbtq+ etc


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 22, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> *WHY ARE YOU BARKING AGAINST A FELLOW ETHNIC LIKE ME?*


*wtf i thought you were cumskin*


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 22, 2020)

He's Asian and made his departure thread with a N word at the end.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Dec 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *wtf i thought you were cumskin*


*IF I WAS WHITE I WOULD BE RUNNING JBW *


----------



## Lasko123 (Dec 22, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Trust no one
> View attachment 885328


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Furthermore I'd like you to take back your homophobic statements. This is a LGBTQ+ friendly space.


Did you get hacked by a faggot? Lmaooo


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Furthermore I'd like you to take back your homophobic statements. This is a LGBTQ+ friendly space.


You wish.

Also @Proex This might be payback for gathering all my info and pics in a single post, who knows, also jfl at you forgot to change that Eva avi, hurts my eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 22, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nah it’s just a picture I drew that I wanted to share.


Looks amazing bro


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 22, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream 
@FBI


I hate niggers, I want to kill niggers. Yes I have weapons in my household and when the day comes I will slaughter all niggers and jews. I don't fucking care if you come to my house, DO IT. I really don't give a shit, kiss my ass, I will say whatever I want when I want and you cant fucking do shit because its called freedom of speech. Dox me, I don't give a shit, I don't care if my family knows I say these things, I scream it aloud everyday. Come at me seriously, come to my house I will rape you in front of your mother.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 22, 2020)

People really think I'm gay now smh @Daw @Toodlydood


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> People really think I'm gay now smh @Daw @Toodlydood


Its aight brah dw abt it, dm me how you got proex address tho


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 22, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream I'm confused did you doxx him or not? I don't get the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lasko123 said:


> View attachment 885431


wtf leave goats alone jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 22, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> People really think I'm gay now smh @Daw @Toodlydood


you're gay for threatening a funny 14 year old, at least fuck with morons like @Face is everything or @Collagen or rope


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Dec 22, 2020)

*




Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> you're gay for threatening a funny 14 year old, at least fuck with morons like @Face is everything or @Collagen or rope


He tried to dox me.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream

tbh a 9 year old could dox me with all the info I've leaked on this site. The fact that you and your discord faggots haven't done so just goes to show how low iq and smooth brained you lot are. Over.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 23, 2020)

i'm caging so hard rn. why do people worry so much about having their addresses leaked?


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Dec 23, 2020)

Damn I'm gonna miss the Eva threads a bit ngl


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've seen proex leak some type of shit that could potentially trace him but I dont remember very well.

@CookiesAndCream is a good guy tbh. Just chill everyone


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 23, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream is @inceletto alt


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 23, 2020)

don't blame him for being scared shitless and requesting a ban, the kid posted a lot of wild x-rated content jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

smh i wake up to this shit


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> i'm caging so hard rn. why do people worry so much about having their addresses leaked?


For the average person this wouldn't matter, but I am risking my enrolment in one of the nation's most prestigious institutions of higher education (not gonna say which).


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 23, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> For the average person this wouldn't matter, but I am risking my enrolment in one of the nation's most prestigious institutions of higher education (not gonna say which).



Must be Princeton


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> Must be Princeton


Is that a threat?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

Proex said:


> if u do reveal it u possibly ruin my whole life as I have said jokes that may offend others (rape, murder, racism, sexism, and torture)



>proceeds to say nigger twice in the topic
mirin XD


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> He's Asian and made his departure thread with a N word at the end.


cope
can confirm he looks latino just slightly whiter


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> cope
> he looks latino just slightly whiter


He's at absolutely zero threat of being doxxed.

@CookiesAndCream couldn't dox me if I PM'd him my passport. He hasn't got a single wrinkle on his brain.

This applies to his little discord faggots too. They can't dox for shit.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Dec 23, 2020)

Broex wants u guys to know that the only asian feature he has is the epicanthal fold.

He does not associate with asians. 

He is actually part of the latino squad!!!!   





ouuu, ernesto!!


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 23, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> you're gay for threatening a funny 14 year old, at least fuck with morons like @Face is everything or @Collagen or rope


I didn't threaten him you retard. The fact that I'm unbanned already says enough. 

Furthermore Proex isnt that innocent himself.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 23, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> @CookiesAndCream I'm confused did you doxx him or not? I don't get the thread.


Nope, I didn't. I'll send you proof via PM.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 23, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Nope, I didn't. I'll send you proof via PM.


You're a filthy nigger ngl.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 23, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Nope, I didn't. I'll send you proof via PM.


dox @MakinItHappen adress for me


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 23, 2020)

Rip.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 23, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> dox @MakinItHappen adress for me


He'll probably meet up with you if you ask him politely.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 23, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> He'll probably meet up with you if you ask him politely.


doubt it


----------



## Sviken (Dec 23, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> First of all, I'm not in a discord group where they dox people. That's a myth spread by Collagen or Rope, who I consider to be a troll.
> 
> I didn't hack you, nor am I trying to dox you, nor was I aware of the fact that it's your address at first. I didn't send any shady links either.
> Ik you are 14 and you not posting Eva anymore might be a good thing.
> ...


Absolutely based HACKERMAN getting rid us of the annoying jew Proex and his Eva autism. I'll never understand why mods keep these shitposting faggots around and yet ban quality posters that actually made good threads, like TaylorSwift.


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 23, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Nope, I didn't. I'll send you proof via PM.


pm me


----------



## Coping_nope (Dec 23, 2020)

Inb4 proex comes back crawling using an alt.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 23, 2020)

This is no place for toddlers


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 23, 2020)

@Ocelot is gay


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow I can't believe this happened


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 23, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> Wow I can't believe this happened


look at this pathetic excuse tho he really thought hell make it more than one day without this site


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 23, 2020)

@CookiesAndCream  😲


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> @CookiesAndCream  😲
> View attachment 886140
> View attachment 886141
> View attachment 886142
> View attachment 886143


you need to share your foid folder
good homosexual therapy


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 23, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> you need to share your foid folder
> good homosexual therapy


too many gigabits brocel. Maybe ill sort it and upload it all to a dropbox when i rope


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 23, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> too many gigabits brocel. Maybe ill sort it and upload it all to a dropbox when i rope


nooo dont rope youre to sexy and you have nice music and taste in foids


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Dec 23, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> @CookiesAndCream  😲
> View attachment 886140
> View attachment 886141
> View attachment 886142
> ...


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 23, 2020)

@Monk mirin monkmaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Dec 23, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> mirin monkmaxxed


My goal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 23, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> cope
> can confirm he looks latino just slightly whiter


He's blasian.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 23, 2020)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> He's blasian.


im not blasian wtf. I literally never claimed that. Literally also never revealed my nationality too. Literally all of u are guessing shit


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 23, 2020)

Proex said:


> im not blasian wtf. I literally never claimed that. Literally also never revealed my nationality too. Literally all of u are guessing shit


But you said the N word? Bad move.


----------



## Dommaxxer (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Reddit User (Dec 23, 2020)

gays are allowed now @Proex lock this thread


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 23, 2020)

Reddit User said:


> gays are allowed now @Proex lock this thread


no


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 23, 2020)

Threads like these are why zoomers don't belong here ngl.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 23, 2020)

Proex said:


> no


You are back again? Damn


----------



## nonserviam (Dec 23, 2020)

lol what 
he back in a day


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> But what the fuck does requesting ban achieve you retard?
> 
> He can still leak your info whether your banned or not.
> 
> Low iq impulsive move you're just gonna request unban in a day I dunno why you would request ban.


unbanned now cuz of u.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> i'm caging so hard rn. why do people worry so much about having their addresses leaked?


bro he can just leak my address and stuff I said and my social life is ruined and ill probably get beat up


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

niggerjew said:


> Broex wants u guys to know that the only asian feature he has is the epicanthal fold.
> 
> He does not associate with asians.
> 
> ...


i dont have epicanthic folds dumbass


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2020)

>oooof wowzers this thread didnt age well


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

Übermogger said:


> dude I know you are 14 and IP grabbing is easy af chill out dude


he has my full address confirmed by his friend.

Jfl at him for trusting someone. He lied saying he doesnt know its my address, he does know it is mine.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Tbh, you're the most toxic user I have seen on this site so...





And, it's funny that the most arrogant are always those who are not even adults, you're just 14 and you're on here


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

Übermogger said:


> so what? I can get your address to, this is not difficult to do, chill bro.


he can just leak it and expose my posts bro jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Tbh, you're the most toxic user I have seen on this site so...
> View attachment 887480
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Übermogger said:


> dude think about it, he is 14... when I was 14 I was playing gta all day long


When I was 14, I was travelling around the world with my family for 1 year. My life at that age mogs his so much.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> When I was 14, I was travelling around the world with my family for 1 year. My life at that age mogs his so much.


bro theres covid dumbass


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> bro theres covid dumbass


Even if there was no pandemic, if your parents are too poor, too busy or too boring to make you travel a lot, then it's not going to happen, if you're really 14 and not larping, then you can't travel alone until you're at least 18 unless you get your parents' permission because until you reach the age of 18, you are not allowed to leave and go do what you want, you're still just a child. Even if you wanted to do sex tourism, you couldn't, and anyways, it's not like you'd meet girls your age there and most women don't want to have sex with a small child.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Even if there was no pandemic, if your parents are too poor, too busy or too boring to make you travel a lot, then it's not going to happen, if you're really 14 and not larping, then you can't travel alone until you're at least 18 unless you get your parents' permission because until you reach the age of 18, you are not allowed to leave and go do what you want, you're still just a child. Even if you wanted to do sex tourism, you couldn't, and anyways, it's not like you'd meet girls your age there and most women don't want to have sex with a small child.


bro im not incel. Im not like stuck in my basement 24/7 wtf bro im only here like 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex was born in 2006, let that sink in.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> bro im not incel. Im not like stuck in my basement 24/7 wtf bro im only here like 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> >oooof wowzers this thread didnt age well


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> View attachment 887486
> 
> 
> View attachment 887487


https://looksmax.org/threads/fucking-fix-the-time-online-feature.255531/time online isnt accurate. my device can track the time i use in .me


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/fucking-fix-the-time-online-feature.255531/time online isnt accurate. my device can track the time i use in .me


It is accurate, mine has been rising slowly to 20 days. And besides, you do have 10 000 posts, that would mean that you should have been posting at least around 48 posts per day within 1-2 hours if you were only on here for 1-2 hours every day like you claim but that is not actually possible unless you were shitposting like @Ritalincel during the entire time


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It is accurate, mine has been rising slowly to 20 days. And besides, you do have 10 000 posts, that would mean that you should have been posting at least around 48 posts per day within 1-2 hours if you were only on here for 1-2 hours every day like you claim.


no bro, it isnt accurate ive had this tested jfl. I post very frequently just look at my postings section in my profile


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> no bro, it isnt accurate ive had this tested jfl. I post very frequently just look at my postings section in my profile


My point is that you have been on here for way longer than 1-2 hours per day. You've only been here for 2.5 months more than me and you have over 3 times the amount of posts that I have, and I have been extremely active except for 1 month where I didn't use the site at all. Of course, you could claim that it's because my posts are way longer, but even then your story doesn't make sense, because if you spent only 1-2 hours per day, your post count would be closer to 3000 or 4000 at most like other users who only spend 1-2 hours per day.
Also, I don't live in my parents' basement, and I highly doubt that you'll move out at 18 and it's not a competition.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 24, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> My point is that you have been on here for way longer than 1-2 hours per day. You've only been here for 2.5 months more than me and you have over 3 times the amount of posts that I have, and I have been extremely active except for 1 month where I didn't use the site at all. Of course, you could claim that it's because my posts are way longer, but even then your story doesn't make sense, because if you spent only 1-2 hours per day, your post count would be closer to 3000 or 4000 at most like other users who only spend 1-2 hours per day.
> Also, I don't live in my parents' basement, and I highly doubt that you'll move out at 18 and it's not a competition.


jfl bro its simple I post very frequently.

And the 1-2 hours a day only contain when im online. Doesnt take into consideration when im out sometimes for like a couple minutes for something else.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> unbanned now cuz of u.


Lawls


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Dec 24, 2020)

JFL 14 yo coming to this place, at this point you are literally begging to be doxxed.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> >oooof wowzers this thread didnt age well


----------



## Acnno (Jan 16, 2021)

Bump


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 22, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> View attachment 1002730


blackpilled again


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jun 14, 2021)

i remember reading this shit and laughing my asshole off when i was still a lurker jfl


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 14, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> i remember reading this shit and laughing my asshole off when i was still a lurker jfl


How is it funny?


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jun 14, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> How is it funny?


can’t remember


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2021)

IncelsBraincels said:


>


----------

